# hello!



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 20, 2009)

hello.

newbie pet breeders , from newcastle 

also interested in hamsters and rats


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum. Thanks for posting your introduction


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 20, 2009)

np

sorry for not doing it first, i just followed a link to a thread here


----------

